# What part of the kale can i feed my rats



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

I need help what part of kale can i feed my rats

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## j_kalman (Apr 14, 2013)

All of it!  They love it all. The nibble on the softer parts and mine love the stems. It gives them some different textures too.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Ok thanku i will give them some tonight


----------

